# Download a list of dividends and franking credits from the ATO?



## RogueTrader273 (10 October 2013)

Can anyone advise if it's possible to download a list of dividends and franking credits from the ATO that has been earnt by oneself over the previous financial year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pixel (10 October 2013)

RogueTrader273 said:


> Can anyone advise if it's possible to download a list of dividends and franking credits from the ATO that has been earnt by oneself over the previous financial year? Thanks in advance.




Have you provided the details to the ATO with your previous years' tax return?
If so, you MAY be able to request them back. But it would be more prudent to revert back to your own records - you've kept them as required, right?

If you've lost them, you'll have to do some Internet legwork:
1. Register with all relevant share registrars
2. download your holdings history
3. look up dividend details for your stocks. I get mine from the Tradingroom website.


----------



## RogueTrader273 (10 October 2013)

Thanks Pixel - my accountant has told me before that he just got a list from the ATO, so I was wondering if it's possible for an individual to do the same?  (Would sure save time)


----------



## pixel (11 October 2013)

RogueTrader273 said:


> Thanks Pixel - my accountant has told me before that he just got a list from the ATO, so I was wondering if it's possible for an individual to do the same?  (Would sure save time)




hmmm - you'd have to quiz your accountant then. Maybe he does have information sources that the average Joe doesn't know about. (and I'm also just that: an average Joe : )


----------



## stewiejp (11 October 2013)

The accountant probably uses Etax (or something similar), which gets dividends, franking credits, bank interest etc details from the ATO if you select that option (auto fill or something). I noticed it didn't get all the details though, missed on a couple of holdings though I did do my return reasonable early this year and I'm told the auto thing gets more information with time.


----------



## 13ugs13unny (11 October 2013)

RogueTrader273 said:


> Thanks Pixel - my accountant has told me before that he just got a list from the ATO, so I was wondering if it's possible for an individual to do the same?  (Would sure save time)




I use the software below because I do a fair amount of trading over the last 4-5 years:

http://www.mysharetraderpro.com/

If you have a fair amount of dividends and share trades it even spits out a tax report, very handy to know your position at all times especially before tax time. Alot cheaper than an accountant.

If your a serious investor/trader best take control and do it yourself. IMHO.


----------



## RogueTrader273 (11 October 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  I'm actually inquiring on behalf of a relative who insists on using a cheapie tax agent - Mr Tax Refund in this case.  The agent wanted the client to provide a list of all dividends and franking credits, and since the relative hadn't kept all those records he was told that the agent would add $100 to the bill to do it for him.  If the ATO does it for free though that would seem to be the way to go, though does anyone know if you have to complete the return online to get that info from Etax?


----------



## pixel (11 October 2013)

RogueTrader273 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I'm actually inquiring on behalf of a relative who insists on using a cheapie tax agent - Mr Tax Refund in this case.  The agent wanted the client to provide a list of all dividends and franking credits, and since the relative hadn't kept all those records he was told that the agent would add $100 to the bill to do it for him.  If the ATO does it for free though that would seem to be the way to go, though does anyone know if you have to complete the return online to get that info from Etax?




That's easy:
Register for e-tax and let e-tax import everything it knows.
If it finds it, OK; go ahead and finish the job with e-Tax. Don't need an agent anyway.
If it doesn't, your relative isn't any worse off than before, except pay $100 penalty for sloppy record keeping.


----------



## pixel (20 December 2013)

Lots of funds will go ex on Monday:


----------



## mistersmith14 (20 January 2014)

Great instructions.


----------

